# another little button



## moose7802 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry I just like showing these beautiful little pieces of gold and seeing others that people have. I wish people would post more pictures, I really enjoy seeing them. This one weighs 3.1 grams

Thanks
Tyler


----------



## Palladium (Nov 9, 2013)

Nothing wrong with being a proud parent and wanting to show off your kids.


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 9, 2013)

That's an excellent way of putting it, never thought of it that way. Thanks Palladium


Tyler


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 10, 2013)

Awsome work Tyler.
Looks very good and pure.


----------



## AUH-R (Nov 14, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## mls26cwru (Nov 14, 2013)

thats a good looking kid you got there... looks to be on the 'honor role' as well  good job!


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys means a lot getting kind words!

Tyler


----------



## resabed01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice button! To me it looks bigger than 3.1g. Are you sure your scale is reading correctly?


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 14, 2013)

I wish it where! I have a 100 gram max scale that reads to the hundredth .01 and I calibrate it quite often. I have other larger scales but I use the more accurate one for weighing buttons. Thank you for the comment I appreciate it and trust me I wish it weighed more!!

Tyler


----------

